# FS: Two 3g Eclipse tanks. (closed, leaving town for 4 weeks due to work.)



## halonine

Hey everyone, I have 2 of the Eclipse 3 gallon tanks for sale. Tanks are in very good condition, both come with a heater and thermometer as well. Everything works as it should, one of the lid is broken, stays on just fine, but the hinge is broken, shouldn't be a big deal. First one sold comes with a brand new filter cartridge and their choice of heater.

Looking to get $30 each, or both for $50. Pick up only, I'm located in Surrey.

Here's a few pics.

You can see the broken hinge on the lid here.






















































Thanks, Tyson.


----------



## crazy72

Free bump for a wicked deal. Someone jump on these! 

These tanks are great for bettas as the filter flow isn't too high for them. And these seem to be in great condition. 

Good luck with the sale.


----------



## j2daff

I am assuming they also have built in lights... How many watts (basically asking if they are strong enough to grow plants)?


----------



## halonine

Yes, they have built in lighting. I believe it is 9 watts if I remember correctly. You can definately grow plants in these tanks.


----------



## Morainy

Hi J2daff,
I have an Eclipse 6 gallon, which is very similar in design to the Eclipse 3. The Eclipse 6 has an 8 watt T5, which is very good for growing plants (in my experience). I think (but don't know for sure) that the 3 gallon Eclipse has a 6 watt T5. The tanks are not deep so the lights work well. I've grown a wide range of plants in my small Eclipses without any difficulty.

The Eclipse Corner 5 has an incandescent bulb and is set up differently.

The lights are built into the hoods. By the way, the hinge on one of my Eclipse 6s is broken and it doesn't affect use at all. In fact, I have one that isn't broken and I haven't bothered to switch it over.


----------



## halonine

You are correct Morainy, my bad. The lighting is a t5 6 watt. It is 9" in length, I got confused hah


----------



## Morainy

Oh, sorry, Halonline. I didn't see your post and wasn't trying to correct what you wrote! No real difference between 8 and 9 watts. I find the small Eclipse setups pretty good for plant growth if you're looking for easy-care plants. With a good substrate, I've never found anything that didn't grow in them. But I've never tried a CO2 setup.



halonine said:


> You are correct Morainy, my bad. The lighting is a t5 6 watt. It is 9" in length, I got confused hah


----------



## halonine

I ran one of them with normal inert gravel, and the other with flourite, had all sorts of different plants in the 2, with nice growth and healthy plants.

Someone should buy these 

Tyson.


----------



## crazy72

I agree. Definitely enough light in these to grow plants. I have water lettuce, java fern and java moss in mine, all happy. All low-light plants, mind you, but all happy nevertheless.


----------



## BossRoss

hmm... i'd like one as a fry tank once something besides snails breeds


----------



## halonine

Someone must want these! Awesome little tanks.


----------



## NewGuy

I am interested, but I am in Prince George right now. I will be back in the lowermainland the week after the long weekend. Will see if they are still available then.


----------



## wsl

I am so very tempted to get one of these. May I ask what the dimensions are so that I can see if it will fit on my desk?


----------



## halonine

Dimensions are 12" L X 7-1/2" W X 11-1/2"H


----------



## wsl

Argh, are you sure about the height there? If so, it would be too tall for my desk by half an inch...


----------



## halonine

Ya, got the dimensions from their site.


----------



## TCR

super tempting as i could use it for my fry.... the bf may not approve (he gave me a 3 tank cap)


----------



## halonine

but these are small, they don't really count  hehe


----------



## TCR

That's what I'm gonna tell him. "but sweety it will look great in the bedroom on my dresser"*blink blink*


----------



## halonine

hahaha. how can he say no then


----------



## halonine

No one?


----------



## halonine

buy me!


----------



## halonine

daily bump.


----------



## halonine

Bump it up! 

Still can't believe no one wants these 

Tyson.


----------



## Claudia

A little birthy told me u want shrimp tanks so if u dont sell them then........ lol


----------



## halonine

a birthy? LOL. 

Don't tempt me Claudia hahaha


----------



## Claudia

halonine said:


> a birthy? LOL.
> 
> Don't tempt me Claudia hahaha


Comon u know u want it, shrimpies are sooooooooo nice, after i will get u into crays lol


----------



## halonine

bump it up


----------



## halonine

bump bump bump it up!


----------



## halonine

Tanks are only available for this weekend, as I am flying to the Yukon for work at the start of this coming week. If they aren't sold, I will repost when I get home in 4+ weeks.

Tyson.


----------

